# TIME TO VOTE for the November 2010 Photo Contest!



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Please take a moment to vote for your favorite November 2010 picture. You have until this time Monday, November 29, 2010 to cast your vote.

Good luck everyone! 

Link to contest submissions ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...589-november-2010-photo-contest-mon-amie.html


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ummm, no poll this time?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Huh? Look above the post. It's a nice long poll with 54 choices.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know what happened. It didn't show up for me. It's there now!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Good - glad you can see it. Now go vote!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> Good - glad you can see it. Now go vote!!!


LMAO Vinnie that was too funny.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm just happy I didn't go through the motions of making that big long poll - only to have it not show up. I didn't want to do it all again.


----------

